# ............



## Claymore (20 Feb 2015)

.......


----------



## blackrodd (20 Feb 2015)

As long as the router was not heavy enough to sag whilst fitted, I'd say go for it.
I did contemplate a similar idea after a member mentioned utilising a chopping board for a router base recently,
But i bought a cheap router table as I went with the idea that the table had fences, finger pressure plates and a dust and waste extractor port and the mitre slot would be useful, and all for £30.00. (lidl)
I may well recess mine for using in the bench and replace with a blank, keeping the bench clear when not in use. 
Regards Rodders


----------



## Claymore (20 Feb 2015)

......


----------



## blackrodd (20 Feb 2015)

Claymore":28odz1md said:


> £30! what's it made from? that's a bargain


 Ally, It's still in the box, I'll only use the base and either a quick cabinet, or inset in the bench
I think the fence and waste porting with the finger pressure bits are worth that. 
It also comes with a fitted on/off switch that accepts any router and plug, that's worth £10, or £15.00
They're on flea bay now.
Regards Rodders


----------



## lurker (21 Feb 2015)

Claymore":1nhsgt3c said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of making my own router table and came across these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitchen-Chopp ... 259ff8ca12
> Looks like it would be ideal to make the table insert? all i would need to do is drill the holes out and mount the router upside down, inserted into a worktop in my workshop.
> What do you think any good?
> ...



That looks interesting material for a variety of purposes I might get one myself to chop up and it's cheap


----------



## Claymore (21 Feb 2015)

..........


----------



## SammyQ (22 Feb 2015)

"Whoa Neddy!!" :? :? 

The original link is for "Polyethylene chopping boards" that's NOT "aly" like the Lidl/Wheeebay bargain........folks, that stuff is going to bend under the weight of a cutter, never mind a router. 

Yes, it would be good stuff to saw/rout into a feather board or line a fence, but hang a DW625 from? I'll sell tickets and then stand well back on switch-on. :shock: 

Sam


----------



## Claymore (27 Feb 2015)

......


----------



## SammyQ (28 Feb 2015)

Corian sounds good!  

Sam


----------



## Claymore (3 Mar 2015)

.......


----------



## essexcowboy (6 Mar 2015)

Claymore":1o7060k7 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of making my own router table and came across these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitchen-Chopp ... 259ff8ca12
> Looks like it would be ideal to make the table insert? all i would need to do is drill the holes out and mount the router upside down, inserted into a worktop in my workshop.
> What do you think any good?
> ...


 great tip,only took the missus a couple of hours to realise one of her boards has emigrated :lol:


----------



## rafezetter (24 Mar 2015)

UHMW might be a good compromise - I was lucky enough to find a chopping board made from it that's 12mm thick and so rigid I was amazed (I'd never experienced it before) and I've spent 10 years in the plastics industry. It's low friction, extremely high wear resistance and err... bulletproof. yes really.

Since then I've bought some IKEA polyethylene chopping boards that aren't as rigid but still do for all sorts of other things as suggested costing a staggering.... 80p each for a 340 x 240 x 8mm sheet. Next time you are passing, buy some.


----------



## Claymore (24 Mar 2015)

.......


----------



## dontheturner (25 Mar 2015)

Claymore":12gxllwb said:


> £30! what's it made from? that's a bargain




I recently bought one from Lidl, and yes it is in steel, and very very robust. - But I have to learn the best way to use it, as my previous one, was a Bosch, and was in beech, - as was the guide, and was designed for the Bosch POF range of routers, (POF 50 & POF 500) for use above the workpiece - which I became very proficient at using .. we shall see.....


----------



## rovers63 (3 Apr 2015)

Does anyone have a photo of their set up? Looking at making one and any phtos would help.
Cheers


----------



## markblue777 (14 Apr 2015)

i used 6mm thick acrylic sheet. it works a treat for a router table insert. I also got a router table from aldi. Used it in there for a bit but not all that for what I needed but for the parts I took off to put on my own it did save me a bit of money.


----------



## Knot Competent (22 May 2015)

Corian sounds ideal for a saw table zero clearance plate I need. But where can I buy some, please? I need something stiff and 5mm thick. And I like the idea of turning a cutting board into feather boards!

It's not an American term for Formica, is it?


----------



## Claymore (25 May 2015)

...........


----------



## Knot Competent (26 May 2015)

Thanks for that, Claymore. Very useful!


----------



## Alexam (21 Jun 2015)

I still haven't got round to using the routers we have and no nearer getting a proper bench as space could be a problem. However, I do fancy the idea of an insert in the workbench, as we have a long working surface and mounting something in that, which could be moved when not in use, sounds ideal.

Is anyone actually using this idea and could maybe show photos and layout of what they do. It would be most helpful. Also do you use the router 'lift' to make it easier changing bits?

Alex


----------

